# Stolen 34 venture



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Scumbag took it off the lift by carrabelle boat club about 400 yards away, and disappeared. New twin Suzuki 300s and a Lowrance 9and 12" touch screen with 4g radar any info please email [email protected] thank you.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn! Hoping for a speedy and undamaged recovery.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

They lowered the lift?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is this the boat on the lift in google maps? I hope you find that boat, are there many stolen in that area?

http://www.google.com/maps/place/Ca...d4482a9137eccaf1!8m2!3d29.843758!4d-84.678301


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry to see this. Hope it is recovered.


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes they got the power on and lowered the lift, no not many boats go missing up here but I guess it's spreading. One of the reasons I moved from s. Fl and I know it's gone I just want justice of some kind.


----------

